# best garage floor



## celestine (Jun 16, 2008)

What would be the nicest type of floor you can get in a garage that tires/car fluids will not stain or mess  up?  Are there any coatings that would work (not tar)


----------



## imported_Mailman (Jun 16, 2008)

try looking up epoxy coating


----------



## JSmitty (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep, I like Epoxy best.


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, ANY Good Epoxy Coating *INSTALLED PROPERLY* and in case you missed the emphasis on INSTALLED PROPERLY I am preparing a Post VERY soon.

"DIY Epoxy Floor PERFECTION"

The outcome Has 10 TIMES more to do with PROPER Preperation and Installation Than Product.

Product IS important but you need to match the product for other features you need.

Time of install
Lifespan
Colors
Durability
Scratch Resistance
Hot Tire Resistance
COST
End USE​
MOST products will perform Acceptably in a Residential garage application.

BUT Some have higher standards.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Oct 30, 2011)

For a real cool look, you could go with a garage floors and have them put in great designs. The interlocking floor tile systems are great for garage floors because they are attractive and provide a non-slip surface for safety. The tiles are easy to install or remove. Some of the heavy-duty garage tiles can support up to 2500 lbs/sq inch with cracking or fading. One benefit with tiles over epoxy garage floors is that you can always just replace a tile or two if you have to without having to redo the entire floor. Garage floor tiles are also cheaper to do than epoxy coatings found in garages.


----------

